# Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand



## zanderpapst1965 (31. August 2012)

*Moin Kollegen, letzte Nacht Westermarkelsdorf, 2 Leute, 6 Routen, absolute Flaute. Auflandiger Wind, viel Kraut, viele Hänger und Abrisse. Gegen 22.00 Uhr ganz kurze Aktivität, 2 Baby Dorsche, wieder eingesetzt gegen das Versprechen, uns zu einem Zeitpunkt wieder in die Augen zu sehen.  Um 02.00 mehr oder weniger frustriert eingepackt und ab nach Hause. Meine Frage an Euch nun: Im Board hatten mir Kollegen Presen empfohlen, ich hab mich aber im Angelladen bequatschen lassen für Westermarkelsdorf. Könnt ich nochmal um Eure Meinungen bitten, damit das nächste Mal vielleicht besser läuft, danke Björn |pfisch:  *


----------



## degl (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Die Ostsee sollte erst wieder die 15° erreicht haben und dann gilt immer noch "Der Wind soll von vorn kommen".......am besten:m

gruß degl


----------



## zanderpapst1965 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

danke degl #h


----------



## Meefo 46 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Moin .
Auch auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen.1.Tiefes wasser in wurfweite.2.Wind am besten von vorne.und dann noch eine portion Glück und Wattwürmer.#etri Heil

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Das ist da ******* weil es einfach zu frach ist.

Ich war schon oft da bei Brandung im Winter und nie was rauß bekommen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Kann mich erinnern, dass Westermakelsdorf schon vor über 20 Jahren als ganz heißer Tip galt. Da hieß es, man sollte einen Kartoffelsack mitnehmen, um die Mengen der gefangenen Fische abtransportieren zu können.
Wurde damals auch in Angelzeitschriften über phantastische Fänge berichtet. 
Mein Vater und ich waren da auch nie richtig erfolgreich. Wir hatten die besten Fänge auf der Westmole... Flunder, Wittling satt, Aalmutter, und ab und zu mal einen Dorsch. Das waren tolle Fehmarn-Urlaube für einen angelverrrückten Bengel.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## N00blikE05 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Hey, 

das hört sich ja echt nicht gut an. Ich war ja mit meinem Kumpel zwei Tage in Presen Di/Mi. Di war die Hölle starker Wellengang ... naja ab 10 Uhr morgens haben wir vom Strand geangelt bis 3 Uhr morgens 1 kleinen Dorsch gefangen..... Naja wieder mitm Boot raus und dann gings ab von 7-15 Uhr haben wir 66 Plattfische gefangen Dann sind die Wattwürmer ausgegangen. Kurz auf Dorsch gewesen mit Pilker ... Ich konnte einen erwischen von ca 3.5 kg :k und dann noch eine Makrele gebissen. Also lieber vom Boot angeln 

Wenn ich mal wieder nach Fehmarn fahre kann ich dir Bescheid sagen zander.


Gruß


----------



## paulbarsch (3. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

hallo boardis,
wenn der wind gut steht,ziehe ich den sund vor,denn dort hat man in wurfweite schnell das tiefe erreicht! allerdings muss man sehr zeitig an der spitze sein,denn der platz ist heiss begeehrt!

gruss andreas


----------



## ryboorrro (4. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*



zanderpapst1965 schrieb:


> *, ich hab mich aber im Angelladen bequatschen lassen für Westermarkelsdorf.  *





Hmmmm......das hört sich aber nicht gerade nach einer fachkundigen Empfehlung an!!!
Die Jungs in den *meisten* Angelläden wissen eigentlich, wo was geht.

Aber dennoch solltest Du dir immer selber mit Wind und Wetter und vor allem mit der Strömung  Deine Angelplätze selber aussuchen.

Auch ist Westermakelsdorf als einzige Ansage immer noch zu ungenau!!!...wo warst Du genau? gleich vom Parkplatz auf den Strand ( vor dem Betonpoller ) oder weiter nördlich zur Spitze hin?
Hast Du Dir genau angesehen, wo die Kanten verlaufen?...oder einfach nur auf " maximale Reichweite" geworfen? ( überworfen )
Wie hast Du geangelt?  Aktiv, mit häufigem Köderwechsel oder eher " Chillangeln"?  Hast Du aktiv Dein Terrain abgefischt oder die Montage liegen lassen?

viele Fragen, die über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheidend sind


----------



## ryboorrro (4. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Noch ein heißer Tipp für Brandungsangler:

Am 1. Novemberwochenende findet auch der alljährliche 
*MePo-Cup* auf Fehmarn statt.

Ist vielleicht auch  ein Tipp für Brandungsbegeisterte.


----------



## simmi321 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Schaust du hier: WWW.fehmarn-angler.net 
Hier gibt nette Menschen die einschließlich auffer Insel fischen . Dort gibs auch aktuelle fangberichte .


----------



## Nordlicht (4. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

In W´markelsdorf, inks vom Poller, hören nach ca. 1km die Steine auf und es folg wieder Sandstrand. Dort ist ab 100 Meter Wurfweite eine alte hängerträchtige Lehmkante :g

In Wallnau wurden vor einer Woche einige Dorsche gefangen und da hätte man in diesen Tagen auch den Wind im Gesicht...


----------



## Schmale (4. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

an der westküste fängt man noch was ?! hatte das gefühl, dass es vor über 10 jahren da mal ganz gut war...


----------



## Nordlicht (5. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Stimmt schon, es war früher mal der Renner (aber da hatten wir noch Filme ohne Farbe und Ton), jetzt ist eigentlich eher der Norden der Insel angesagt.


----------



## Mustang450 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Hi zusammen,

kann ich nur bestätigen, alle meine letzten Besuche in Westermakelsdorf waren über die Jahre fast Schneidertage(die lütten Butts und Quappen zähle ich jetzt mal nicht)
Westermakelsdorf zehrt wohl immer nur noch aus den guten alten Zeiten vor ca.10 Jahren.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich immer wieder dort hin fahre, um dann in der Nacht doch wieder umzuziehen#q

Die letzten guten Fänge habe ich immer auf der Ostseite auch bei ablandigen Wind gemacht

Also dieses und nächstes Jahr bin ich dort nicht mehr- nehmt mich beim Wort

grüße an alle unbelehrbaren:q

Didi


----------



## Plolo (11. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Westermarkelsdorf gibt es unterschiedlich gute Stellen, man muss sich das Wasser genau angucken um zu wissen wo was läuft, die "alles-was-geht-Werfer" fangen dort schlechter, man muss die Sandbank treffen, möglichst ablandige Seite und dann mit Zupfen etwas suchen, in der Dunkelheit dann doch etwas schwieriger....

um zu sagen, dort ist es schlecht, fehlen mir Angaben über Montagen etc., ich habe dort wirklich fantastische Angelabende/-nächte erlebt, übrigends auch mit der Meerforellenrute

viele Grüße
Plolo


----------



## doc040 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Moin Zanderpapst,die besten Monate zum Brandungsangeln sind die mit dem R. Die Wassertemperatur spielt auch eine Rolle ,Strömungen sind auch wichtig. Wenn es warm ist sind viele Krebse unterwegs,zu wenig Köder,keine Lockwirkung! Krebse(Butterkrebse sind super Köder).Westermarkelsdorf ist ein guter Strand,auch in den letzten Jahren. Auch hier gilt die Devise weiter laufen.Aber auf dem Festland gibt es auch schöne Ecken,das ist aber auch hier abhängig von vielen Faktoren,Berufsfischerei z.B. Wenn es beim ersten Mal nicht geklappt hat weiter machen und probieren,nur so lernt man."Gestern" waren die Profis am Strand und haben ganz viel gefangen heisst es,aber in Wirklichkeit ist es auch nicht immer die Warheit,so sind Sie nun mal die Gerätehändler,Foren usw. Mfg doc040


----------



## ryboorrro (14. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

[QUOTE=doc040;3711810die besten Monate zum Brandungsangeln sind die mit dem R.



...hast`eigentlich recht!!! 
aber: Maier,Jurni, Jurli und Augurst  sollten je nach Witterung dennoch nicht ganz abgehakt werden|znaika:


----------



## seebarsch (14. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*

Hallo
Meine Zeit zum Brandungsangeln ist schon Lange vorbei aus Gesundheitlichen gründen.
Westermakelsdorf war oder ist ein sehr guter Angelplatz (ca. 3km Strand mit Riffen, Huks und Lemkanten sowie Sandbänken) am Parkplatz ist es gemütlich und mann ist selten alleine aber die paar Fische die sich dort aufhalten sind schnell weg.
Die kunst beim Angeln ist es zur Richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein:g:g:g:g
mfg Thomas


----------



## doc040 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Reinfall Westermarkelsdorf Strand*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> doc040;3711810die besten Monate zum Brandungsangeln sind die mit dem R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

